# Joey 5/27/19



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Me and Lisa hit the Tombigbee this morning. Couple throws with the net and we had all the bait we ever wanted. First spot produced nothing. Not a bite. Second and third paid off. Ended the day with 9 fish in the boat. Smallest was 6lbs and the biggest was 26 lbs. Drifting cut shad. First time out in a while and we had a ball. Good times.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s all fun n games until somebody gets pooped on.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAH, looks like you 2 had a good day. Good looking fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Time to jump in the river after the poop/slime in the lap.

Some fine cats, Joey. Floating on the river with the shade top up. Maybe a Keystone...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bodupp said:


> time to jump in the river after the poop/slime in the lap.
> 
> Some fine cats, joey. Floating on the river with the shade top up. Maybe a keystone...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang that looks good!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang that looks good!!


It was buddy. I need another day off now to recover.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a good day that made for some fine fixings for dinner !


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice work Joey!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good looking fish.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job Joey. Great pics except the sideways ones. One day I guess I’ll get serious about r&r catfish - you inspire me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good job Joey. Great pics except the sideways ones. One day I guess I’ll get serious about r&r catfish - you inspire me


Kevin the drift fishing is a lot of fun. Completely different type of bite than anchor fishing. They hit it like they’re trying to turn the boat over. Lot of fun.

Not to mention you can sit in the shade and do it.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Where at on the tombigbee? I grew up fishing the tombigbee in Columbus ms..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bamasippi said:


> Where at on the tombigbee? I grew up fishing the tombigbee in Columbus ms..


South end. Down closer to the Alabama River fork.


----------

